
ConvNet-Based “End to End Learning for Self-Driving Cars” - mashgin
http://arxiv.org/abs/1604.07316
======
bytefactory
Very impressive! The video from the paper is worth a watch:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9raQzOpizn1TkRIa241ZnBEcj...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9raQzOpizn1TkRIa241ZnBEcjQ)

From the paper: "We have empirically demonstrated that CNNs are able to learn
the entire task of lane and road following without manual decomposition into
road or lane marking detection, semantic abstraction, path planning, and
control. A small amount of training data from less than a hundred hours of
driving was sufficient to train the car to operate in diverse conditions, on
highways, local and residential roads in sunny, cloudy, and rainy conditions.
The CNN is able to learn meaningful road features from a very sparse training
signal (steering alone)"

Wow!

